# Carolina Princess or Captain Stacy?



## 30ManStan

I need me some meat.

Which one would you go with Friday and Saturday this week?


----------



## OneGoodFisherman

Personally, Captain Stacy has never let me down. I can't count the number of successful fishing trips I have experienced. If you want quality and quantity this is the best boat.


----------



## OneGoodFisherman

Actually a friend and myself are considering going on Captain Stacy Saturday morning.


----------



## 2aces

OneGoodFisherman said:


> Personally, Captain Stacy has never let me down. I can't count the number of successful fishing trips I have experienced. If you want quality and quantity this is the best boat.


I would have to agree, I have been on both and also the Carolina Princess, and my best trip has been with Captain Stacy. Don't get me wrong, I did fill my cooler with all three, but the quality was better with Captain Stacy. I even booked for 4 trip's this yr with Captain Stacy. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## 30ManStan

*Stacy it is...*

Thanks guys.

I'll be on the Stacy Friday and Saturday this weekend.

Stan


----------



## 30ManStan

*Stacy trip report - April 2 and 3*

Went out on full day trips this past weekend. Awesome weather good fishing was to be had. First day was the opener on beeliners. I got that limit and a good variety of other tasty critters, black bass, porgies, silver snappers, extra large grunts. A good number of large grouper were landed, most ended up sunbathing belly up. That day there were several in the 20 pound class landed. One gal on board landed a 12 pound lobster to take the pool. Saw a king buzz the boat and a false albie was landed, no dolphins showed either day. Second day plan was to go trigger fishing. 3.5 hours out to the spot, Good trigger fishing was there in a number of stops, I landed a limit of beeliners that day too, 8 good size triggers and a golden big eye. We spent a good bit of that day AJ fishing, many of those were landed, some were cut while still out, the worms were plentiful. Big sand tiger sharks caused too many tackle problems. A good number of big groupers were landed that day too, one was a strawberry over 30. Grouper is closed in that area right now. I'll bet I was the only guy to get beeliner limits on those 2 days. The second day they were a little bigger average. I measured 2 on each day.

It's a good time to go, I had 45 pounds of whole fish filleted at the dock. 

Eating it raw.

Stan


----------



## 2aces

Sounds like a good trip, to bad Grouper's are not in season yet. Cant wait till Mem day for my first trip in the Carolina waters.


----------



## bendingrod

Hey guys, is the Miss hatteras the only option for head boats down in obx? I was considering going out fishing the last week in april down there, but all i see is the miss hatteras. Do they really go in the gulf to fish for grouper and other gulf species....how was yalls experience with this boat?

thanks


----------



## aero993

I've been on the MIss Hatteras 3 times. Myself and a buddy plan on going out the weekend of April 23rd (weather permitting). The captain and the mates work really hard to satisfy you. Another nice thing about the Miss Hatteras, is that you are allowed to high speed troll. The captain and mates work really hard to help inexperience people. I drive about 7 hours to make the trip and plan on going 2 to 3 times this year.


----------



## Suds

There is another head boat over at Oden's Dock called the Little Clam. She's much smaller than Miss Hatteras but catches a lot of fish.


----------



## wdbrand

*Little Clam*

as far as I understand is a charter boat licensed for 6 people. The capt., Patrick Caton is known to be good. Might be wrong on the number he can carry, but not wrong on his fishing ability. Doubt if you could go wrong with him. I've been out with his pappy and you get your moneys worth. Pat mated for years for his daddy before getting his license.


----------



## bendingrod

What can be caught from those headboats out in hatteras? I imagine they only do some bottom fishing ....


----------



## bendingrod

The Captain Clam is the head boat....Little Clam is the charter


----------

